# PC Reinigen - Welcher Kompressor?



## Negev (6. August 2014)

Servus,
Suche ein kleinen Kompressor um den PC damit auszublasen. War schon im Baumarkt aber die führen keine solchen Geräte. 
Auf Amazon gibt es etliche KFZ-Kompressoren aber ich will das Ding an der Streckdose betreiben!

Will nicht mehr als 30€-50€ dafür ausgeben!
Hat für mich jemand einen Tip?


----------



## BenRo (6. August 2014)

Tuts nicht einfach eine kleine Druckluftspraydose? Also sowas:
Druckluft-Reiniger, Spraydose 400ml: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Edit: Hab einfach das erstbeste Ergebnis zur Verdeutlichung verlinkt, soll keine konkrete Kaufempfehlung sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2014)

Man hätte sich ja ein passendes NT daran basteln können, 12V wäre ja kein Hexenwerk. Ich würde einfach eine Druckluftdose nehmen wenn man so etwas überhaupt braucht da die Nutzung ja nicht so hoch ist. Airbrush Kompressoren beginnen zb bei ca 80 Talern was sich kaum rechnet und man noch Zubehör bräuchte. Generell reicht Pinsel, Puste und vielleicht ein Lappen. Manche nehmen sogar den Staubsauger mit entsprechender Düse und runtergeregelt


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/Giottos-GTAA19...8&qid=1407343948&sr=8-1&keywords=staub+rocket
+ weicher Pinsel aus dem Baumarkt


----------



## BenRo (6. August 2014)

Abductee, die Rezensionen zu dem von dir geposteten Produkt sind sehr drollig: 


> Abzüglich der eingesparten Portokosten können Sie dann für das gleiche Geld ganz professionell und mit höchster Qualität blasen.


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2014)

Ich hab den selber und bin ganz zufrieden damit.
Druckluftdosen sind auf die Dauer zu teuer und die billigen Kompressoren mit der geölten Luft würd ich nicht für den PC nehmen.
Ölfreie sind mit dem Verschleiß auf längere Zeit nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Polyethylen (6. August 2014)

Ich befülle immer alte 5 kg Propangasflaschen mit einem alten, großen DDR-Kompressor und benutz die für alles (Reifen aufpumpen, zum grillen, damits schneller heiß wird), sogar für die Reinigung des PCs. Der hat aber auch noch einen Ölfilter mit eingebaut (der aber auch noch nie gereinigt wurde  muss man das überhaupt?), vielleicht lässt sich sowas noch an den Ausgang des Kompressors dranhängen, wenn er keinen integriert hat. 
Oder halt einen ölfreien wie hier: Güde 50035 Kompressor 225/08/24 ölfrei 1.1 kW | eBay
Hab den jetzt so auf die schnelle gefunden, keine Ahnung, obs da noch viel günstiger geht...

//edit: was mir grad noch einfällt: Eigentlich ist es doch Jacke wie Hose, ob da nun Öl in der Luft ist oder nicht, da Öl sowieso keinen Strom leitet.


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2014)

Die Ölfreien haben halt den Nachteil mit dem Verschleiß.
Die Kolbenringe aus Kunststoff schleifen sich mit der Zeit halt zusammen.

Ich würd beim Blasebalg bleiben.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (6. August 2014)

Mit normalen Haushaltsmitteln (Wattestäbchen, Zahnbürste etc.) bekommt man den Rechner normal schon gut sauber, mit Druckluft aus der Dose biste wahrscheinlich deutlich billiger weg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2014)

Ich habe viele Ölfreie sterben sehen und ein Genuss für die Ohren sind die auch nicht. Da würde ich eher einen Eigenbau wagen mit einem Kühlschrankkompressor


----------



## Cross-Flow (7. August 2014)

Hab selbst nen Güde Zuhause, morgen poste ich mal nen schönes Bild dazu. Beste Investition die man auf diesem Gebiet machen kann! 

Auf Dauer deutlich günstiger als diese Dosen die kaum Druck haben. 

Und um so mehr "Kunden" du hast um so mehr lohnt sich so nen ding!


----------



## D0pefish (7. August 2014)

Ich sauge lieber anstatt zu blasen.  Möchte mal wissen wer das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt hat, um Druckluftdosen zu verkaufen. Wenn die Hardware sehr dreckig ist gehört sie eh zerlegt und dann eben ordentlich mit passendem Aufsatz abgesaugt bzw. abgewischt (Lüfterflügel usw.) Dyson...
Ich habe einen 200 Liter Drehstrom-Kompressor, aber nie dafür verwendet.


----------



## Cross-Flow (7. August 2014)

Wenn du mal nen Rechner von nem richtigen raucher da hattest der innen Fingerdick belegt ist bringt dich das absaugen nicht weiter


----------



## Cyrus10000 (7. August 2014)

Wenn man wie hier so eine Masse an Dosen braucht sollte man mal über ein neues Gehäuse nachdenken. Ich betreibe meins nun fast zwei Jahre und ich kann nicht feststellen dass sich dort sonderlich viel Staub angesetzt hat. Ich sauge halt vierteljährlich mal die Staubfilter ab und das war's dann auch.

Ach ja mein Gehäuse steht auf Laminat am Boden also der ideale Staubmagnet.


----------



## tandel (12. August 2014)

Ich sehe schon, hier werden Rechner geliebt und nicht nur genutzt. Kompressor kaufen um einen PC zu reinigen 

Ich habe einen Handakkusauger von Aldi und einen Pinsel und damit bekomme ich alle relevanten Staubansammlungen prima weg. Und bei mir ist es gerne mal ordentlich staubig.
Druckluftdosen halte ich auch für übertrieben, wenn man nicht ein ganz konkretes Problem hat.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

Also im Betrieb hatten wir immer irgendeinen aus nem Baumarkt, hat gut funktioniert und war völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2014)

Aber nur für den PC lohnt so eine Anschaffung nicht und es gibt immer Kühlkörper wo ein Pinsel und Staubsauger nicht hinkommen. wo dann entweder ein Blasebalg, gute Lunge oder Druckluftdose eher hilfreich ist


----------



## Kandzi (16. August 2014)

Güde 50035 Kompressor 225/08/24 ölfrei 1.1 kW | eBay

Hab den selber und bei entsprechender Wartung hält der auch 
Solltest dir nur paar Mickey Mouse Ohren dazu kaufen. Leise ist er leider nicht grade...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2014)

Wenn man so einen Kompressor nicht anderweitig nutzen kann ist es Geldverschwendung. Selbst mit einer Druckluftdose kann man locker ein Jahr auskommen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

Kandzi schrieb:


> Güde 50035 Kompressor 225/08/24 ölfrei 1.1 kW | eBay
> 
> Hab den selber und bei entsprechender Wartung hält der auch
> Solltest dir nur paar Mickey Mouse Ohren dazu kaufen. Leise ist er leider nicht grade...


 Ich schmeiss mich weg. Dann lieber sowas http://www.amazon.de/LogiLink-RP000...qid=1408220437&sr=8-1&keywords=druckluft+dose


----------



## Kandzi (17. August 2014)

Die Dosen sind meiner Meinung nach ********.Ich hab jahrelang die Dosen benutzt. In Kombination mit nem Pinsel geht es einigermaßen aber wenn dein PC komplett verstaubt ist, verbringst du stunden mit der Reinigung. Solltest du aber keine andere Verwendung für ein Kompressor haben, schau das du dir ein ausleihen kannst.


----------



## tandel (19. August 2014)

Kandzi schrieb:


> Die Dosen sind meiner Meinung nach ********.Ich hab jahrelang die Dosen benutzt. In Kombination mit nem Pinsel geht es einigermaßen aber wenn dein PC komplett verstaubt ist, verbringst du stunden mit der Reinigung. Solltest du aber keine andere Verwendung für ein Kompressor haben, schau das du dir ein ausleihen kannst.


 
Stunden mit der Reinigung verbringen, sag mal, polierst Du jeden Lötpunkt einzeln.
Ich mache alle paar Monate mal auf und sauge den Staub am Boden des Gehäuses mit einem normalen Staubsauger raus. Dann gehe ich mit dem Pinseln in die Kühlerrippen und sauge mit dem Akkusauger den ein oder anderen Winkel. Danach noch mal mit dem großen Sauger unten durchs Gehäuse. Dauert keine 5 Minuten und erwischt 90% aller Staubansammlungen.


----------



## Kandzi (19. August 2014)

Ich übertreibe nunmal gerne 

Ich find die Kompressor Variante einfach angenhmer wie mit meinem riesigen Staubsauger in das Gehäuse zu fahren. 
Den Pinsel nehme ich maximal für die Rotorenblätter.


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

Diese Dosen sind schon verdammt teuer, dafür, dass nur bisschen Luft drinne ist. Nen kompressor braucht man oft auch noch für andere Sachen wie Autoreifen, Fahrradreifen, Lackierpistole usw. Von daher einfach nen gebrauchten bei kleinanzeigen und fertig.


----------



## DoctorGreenthumb (26. August 2014)

Also ich habe einen von Güde, Ölfrei und inkl. Autoreifen Werkzeugset. Und ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## UweSz1984 (11. Juli 2018)

Negev schrieb:


> Servus,
> Suche ein kleinen Kompressor um den PC damit auszublasen. War schon im Baumarkt aber die führen keine solchen Geräte.
> Auf Amazon gibt es etliche KFZ-Kompressoren aber ich will das Ding an der Streckdose betreiben!
> 
> ...



Also bei 30-50 Euronen wirds schwirig, dann damit bekommst diú eben nur die kleinen Kfz-Kompressoren ohne Kessel und ohen Ausblaspistole.

Schau dir evtl. mal den Güde Airpower 190/08/6 auf ▷ Mini Kompressor 2018 kaufen ++ Top 7 Kleinkompressoren ansehen! an. Der ist kompakt, läuft ölfrei, hat nen 6l Kessel und wird mit Ausblaspistole und Spiralschlauch geliefert. Druck ist glaube ich auch regelbar. Der kostet halt um die 90 Euro.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Juli 2018)

UweSz1984 schrieb:


> Schau dir evtl. mal den Güde Airpower 190/08/6 auf ▷ Mini Kompressor 2018 kaufen ++ Top 7 Kleinkompressoren ansehen! an..


Macht Krach, wie eine V2, hüpft auf dem Boden rum, rumpelt, die Gummifüße fallen ab, aber sonst geht es.
Zum kurzen Ausblasen reicht er allemal.
Der Druck paßt, die Pistole ist handlich und dicht.

Allerdings braucht man Gehörschutz beim Arbeiten.

Weshalb kann man keinen LEISEN, langlebigen Kompressor bauen?
Dafür würde ich ein paar Scheine mehr auf den Tisch legen.

Das müssen die Chinesen noch üben ... .


----------



## Ghostdok3 (21. März 2019)

ich selber habe kompresoer und erstenz bei 6 bis 7 bar macht er kein schaden zweiten öl freie starke abnuzung kann ich so nicht bestetigen meiner hat 20 jahere gehalten.zur lautsterke das ist heute kein problem meher es gibt sogenate flüsterkompressor so 54 DB ich kann mich unterhlten ohne lauter zu erden.nutze ich den nur für pc nein habe kühlschrank radiator gereinigt,habe reifen beim auto auf gefühld als ich mir was rein gefaren habe um zur werkstad zur kommen ,habe auch andere geräte gereinig wo man nur schwer rann kommt (auch laptop vom Feuden die haben zwüschen 30 bis 60 min gebraucht und mit kompressoer 5 bis 10 min mit da einiege hersteller es ein schwer machen die zu offenen ohne zu beschedigen ) und neben bei für eltern die klein kinder haben aufblasbarer pool die mal wider ohne pumpe da her kommen sind jest sher angenem geworden


----------



## Mylo (22. März 2019)

Nehme mein PC mit an die Tankstelle und Blase alles mit dem Reifendruckkompressor raus. Funktioniert sehr gut!


----------

